# Grin's Photoshop Signature Shop of Awesomeness!



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, I set up a shop in a forum past, and it overwhelmed me, but I'm gonna try again and hope you guys like me less than they did(They were seriously crazy about my shop... wierdos...). But, anyway, I make Photoshop banners, and so, here are some examples(from SSBB):
























































Now, I'm not exactly the best, and frankly, I'm just doing this to make myself better. So, just tell me what characters you want on the banner, what background, and what text.
-If you leave out text, there will be no text.
-If you leave out characters, there will be no characters(wierd).
-If you leave out background, I will leave the decision up to myself.
-Please Give Credit.


Okay, don't expect the requests to be done really fast. I have summer homework, Mario Kart Wii, and many other distractions. Besides, a really good banner from me takes a couple hours or more.

So, now that I'm done being modest and telling ya'll the rules, I think it's time for buisness!  



*Requests:*
Mewtwo


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jun 29, 2008)

What Characters : Organization XIII (from Kingdom Hearts)
What Text : MB brotherhood
What Background : The Streets. (if that doesnt look good then you pick.)


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 29, 2008)

What Characters : WarGreymon, MetalGarurumon, and Omnimon
What Text : The ORIGINAL DNA Digivolution
What Background : something sci-fi looking


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 29, 2008)

Could you use a custom picture that I sent you as the character? Or would that be difficult? ^^'
The specific character I want would be very difficult to get hold of... plus you probably wouldn't know who she is... ^^'


----------



## PichuK (Jun 29, 2008)

Could do more with the text imo.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 29, 2008)

Dark_Pikachu said:


> What Characters : Organization XIII (from Kingdom Hearts)
> What Text : MB brotherhood
> What Background : The Streets. (if that doesnt look good then you pick.)


Are you sure you want them all on a banner? My banners are only 380X120 and I don't know how 13 characters would look on a banner that size. I suppose I could try...



Celestial Blade said:


> What Characters : WarGreymon, MetalGarurumon, and Omnimon
> What Text : The ORIGINAL DNA Digivolution
> What Background : something sci-fi looking


Accepted.



PhaRaoH said:


> Could you use a custom picture that I sent you as the character? Or would that be difficult? ^^'
> The specific character I want would be very difficult to get hold of... plus you probably wouldn't know who she is... ^^'


Sure, just put the picture on your post or PM it to me, it doesn't matter.



PichuK said:


> Could do more with the text imo.


eh... what...?


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jun 29, 2008)

Grinning Calamity said:


> Are you sure you want them all on a banner? My banners are only 380X120 and I don't know how 13 characters would look on a banner that size. I suppose I could try...


Yeah I believe It would fit though if not then remove some okay


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 29, 2008)

Here ya go, Celestial Blade:







Sorry to the others, but this one seemed the simplest so I made it first.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi i'm mewtwo can you make me a banner for my siggy?

I want Mewtwo and mewtwo only in it(well more than 1 in the distance would be nice 
background:dark purple and psychic-like 
words:Mewtwo under the close-up Mewtwo 

thanks in advance


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jul 4, 2008)

Grinning Calamity said:


> Sure, just put the picture on your post or PM it to me, it doesn't matter.


Ahh, thank you. =3 Sorry I took so long. *Bows*
Here's a link to the picture: Samantha
Don't download it, the file is too big. (I suppose you could, if you really wanted to. =/) Just click on the picture or click full view and save it. =3

I would like the background to be fiery and the text to read: Wolven Pheonix
Thank you.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 5, 2008)

Here ya go:







Enjoy!


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 6, 2008)

uh hello anyone see my request?


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes. if you look under, "Requests, " you can see I accepted it this morning, lol.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not requesting anything, but I just want to tell you that your avatar is of my favorite character from my favorite TV show.    :)


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 11, 2008)

O, lol, thanks. I think Kabuto's awesome, too. 

sorry for the delay to my requesters, I haven't had much time to sit down and make any.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 11, 2008)

Here ya go, Pharaoh:







That was fun. ^^

Sorry for the delay. ^^;


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jul 11, 2008)

Grinning Calamity said:


> Here ya go, Pharaoh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you; it's awesome. ^^

No worries, I'm slow anyway. XD


----------

